# Some Supercharger Statistics Fun



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

Some Supercharger Statistic fun. Complete data attached.


```
Statistics by Continent
Continent: [North America] Population: [482.900.000,00] Surface Area: [24214123 km2] Superchargers: [594] Stalls: [5238] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,23006834] Stalls per 1M Population: [10,84696625] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,02453114] Stalls per 1000 km2: [0,21632004]
Continent: [Asia] Population: [3.714.337.026,00] Surface Area: [29156105 km2] Superchargers: [231] Stalls: [1321] Superchargers per 1M Population: [0,06219145] Stalls per 1M Population: [0,35564893] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,00792287] Stalls per 1000 km2: [0,04530784]
Continent: [Africa] Population: [751.221.000,00] Surface Area: [27285696 km2] Superchargers: [0] Stalls: [0] Superchargers per 1M Population: [0,00000000] Stalls per 1M Population: [0,00000000] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,00000000] Stalls per 1000 km2: [0,00000000]
Continent: [Europe] Population: [730.074.600,00] Surface Area: [23049133,9 km2] Superchargers: [407] Stalls: [3109] Superchargers per 1M Population: [0,55747728] Stalls per 1M Population: [4,25846893] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,01765793] Stalls per 1000 km2: [0,13488576]
Continent: [South America] Population: [345.780.000,00] Surface Area: [17864926 km2] Superchargers: [0] Stalls: [0] Superchargers per 1M Population: [0,00000000] Stalls per 1M Population: [0,00000000] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,00000000] Stalls per 1000 km2: [0,00000000]
Continent: [Oceania] Population: [35.355.464,00] Surface Area: [8564278 km2] Superchargers: [24] Stalls: [115] Superchargers per 1M Population: [0,67882011] Stalls per 1M Population: [3,25267970] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,00280234] Stalls per 1000 km2: [0,01342787]

Top 10 Countries (Stalls per 1M Capita - excluding countries with less than 5 supercharger sites):
[Norway] Population: [4.478.500,00] Superchargers: [42] Stalls: [414] Superchargers per 1M Population: [9,37814000] Stalls per 1M Population: [92,44166574]
[Sweden] Population: [8.861.400,00] Superchargers: [28] Stalls: [222] Superchargers per 1M Population: [3,15977159] Stalls per 1M Population: [25,05247478]
[Austria] Population: [8.091.800,00] Superchargers: [20] Stalls: [161] Superchargers per 1M Population: [2,47163795] Stalls per 1M Population: [19,89668553]
[Denmark] Population: [5.330.000,00] Superchargers: [11] Stalls: [102] Superchargers per 1M Population: [2,06378987] Stalls per 1M Population: [19,13696060]
[United States] Population: [278.357.000,00] Superchargers: [540] Stalls: [4725] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,93995481] Stalls per 1M Population: [16,97460455]
[Switzerland] Population: [7.160.400,00] Superchargers: [15] Stalls: [118] Superchargers per 1M Population: [2,09485504] Stalls per 1M Population: [16,47952628]
[Canada] Population: [31.147.000,00] Superchargers: [47] Stalls: [471] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,50897358] Stalls per 1M Population: [15,12184159]
[Ireland] Population: [3.775.100,00] Superchargers: [5] Stalls: [40] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,32446823] Stalls per 1M Population: [10,59574581]
[Belgium] Population: [10.239.000,00] Superchargers: [11] Stalls: [92] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,07432366] Stalls per 1M Population: [8,98525247]
[France] Population: [59.225.700,00] Superchargers: [66] Stalls: [496] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,11438109] Stalls per 1M Population: [8,37474272]

Top 10 Countries (Superchargers per 1M Capita - excluding countries with less than 5 supercharger sites):
[Norway] Population: [4.478.500,00] Superchargers: [42] Stalls: [414] Superchargers per 1M Population: [9,37814000] Stalls per 1M Population: [92,44166574]
[Sweden] Population: [8.861.400,00] Superchargers: [28] Stalls: [222] Superchargers per 1M Population: [3,15977159] Stalls per 1M Population: [25,05247478]
[Austria] Population: [8.091.800,00] Superchargers: [20] Stalls: [161] Superchargers per 1M Population: [2,47163795] Stalls per 1M Population: [19,89668553]
[Switzerland] Population: [7.160.400,00] Superchargers: [15] Stalls: [118] Superchargers per 1M Population: [2,09485504] Stalls per 1M Population: [16,47952628]
[Denmark] Population: [5.330.000,00] Superchargers: [11] Stalls: [102] Superchargers per 1M Population: [2,06378987] Stalls per 1M Population: [19,13696060]
[United States] Population: [278.357.000,00] Superchargers: [540] Stalls: [4725] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,93995481] Stalls per 1M Population: [16,97460455]
[Canada] Population: [31.147.000,00] Superchargers: [47] Stalls: [471] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,50897358] Stalls per 1M Population: [15,12184159]
[Finland] Population: [5.171.300,00] Superchargers: [7] Stalls: [38] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,35362481] Stalls per 1M Population: [7,34824899]
[Croatia] Population: [4.473.000,00] Superchargers: [6] Stalls: [34] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,34138162] Stalls per 1M Population: [7,60116253]
[Ireland] Population: [3.775.100,00] Superchargers: [5] Stalls: [40] Superchargers per 1M Population: [1,32446823] Stalls per 1M Population: [10,59574581]

Top 10 Countries (Stalls per 1000 km2 - excluding countries with less than 5 supercharger sites):
[Belgium] Area: [30.518,00 km2] Superchargers: [11] Stalls: [92] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,36044302] Stalls per 1000 km2: [3,01461433]
[Netherlands] Area: [41.526,00 km2] Superchargers: [13] Stalls: [124] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,31305688] Stalls per 1000 km2: [2,98608101]
[Switzerland] Area: [41.284,00 km2] Superchargers: [15] Stalls: [118] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,36333689] Stalls per 1000 km2: [2,85825017]
[Denmark] Area: [43.094,00 km2] Superchargers: [11] Stalls: [102] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,25525595] Stalls per 1000 km2: [2,36691883]
[Austria] Area: [83.859,00 km2] Superchargers: [20] Stalls: [161] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,23849557] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,91988934]
[United Kingdom] Area: [242.900,00 km2] Superchargers: [55] Stalls: [380] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,22643063] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,56442981]
[Norway] Area: [323.877,00 km2] Superchargers: [42] Stalls: [414] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,12967886] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,27826304]
[Germany] Area: [357.022,00 km2] Superchargers: [60] Stalls: [402] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,16805687] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,12598103]
[Taiwan] Area: [36.188,00 km2] Superchargers: [5] Stalls: [39] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,13816735] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,07770532]
[France] Area: [551.500,00 km2] Superchargers: [66] Stalls: [496] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,11967362] Stalls per 1000 km2: [0,89936537]

Top 10 Countries (Superchargers per 1000 km2 - excluding countries with less than 5 supercharger sites):
[Switzerland] Area: [41.284,00 km2] Superchargers: [15] Stalls: [118] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,36333689] Stalls per 1000 km2: [2,85825017]
[Belgium] Area: [30.518,00 km2] Superchargers: [11] Stalls: [92] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,36044302] Stalls per 1000 km2: [3,01461433]
[Netherlands] Area: [41.526,00 km2] Superchargers: [13] Stalls: [124] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,31305688] Stalls per 1000 km2: [2,98608101]
[Denmark] Area: [43.094,00 km2] Superchargers: [11] Stalls: [102] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,25525595] Stalls per 1000 km2: [2,36691883]
[Austria] Area: [83.859,00 km2] Superchargers: [20] Stalls: [161] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,23849557] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,91988934]
[United Kingdom] Area: [242.900,00 km2] Superchargers: [55] Stalls: [380] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,22643063] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,56442981]
[Germany] Area: [357.022,00 km2] Superchargers: [60] Stalls: [402] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,16805687] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,12598103]
[South Korea] Area: [99.434,00 km2] Superchargers: [14] Stalls: [82] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,14079691] Stalls per 1000 km2: [0,82466762]
[Taiwan] Area: [36.188,00 km2] Superchargers: [5] Stalls: [39] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,13816735] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,07770532]
[Norway] Area: [323.877,00 km2] Superchargers: [42] Stalls: [414] Superchargers per 1000 km2: [0,12967886] Stalls per 1000 km2: [1,27826304]
```
Supercharger Data Source: supercharge.info
Country Data Source: https://github.com/samayo/country-json (seems to be slightly out of date though)


----------



## Gordon Tyler (Sep 17, 2016)

I update my database with Tesla location data every weeknight.
I have a page where you can drill down on data like this.
I would be interested in your suggestions.

https://tesladata.net/locations.php


----------

